# Gecko Pics



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

Took a few pics today
hope you enjoy


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

*& a few more.....*

Fell free to post some other pics of geckos.


----------



## Rocket (Mar 4, 2008)

Very very nice Froglet!

Mind telling us how you keep your N.laevissimus?


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

Rocket said:


> Very very nice Froglet!
> 
> Mind telling us how you keep your N.laevissimus?


 
I keep him in an exo terra faunarium, heated at one end with shallow sand at the heated end, up to 10cm of sand(misted every couple of days) at the cooler end, things to hide under at hot & cold end.

It will change if i ever plan to breed him but it is not a priority at the moment.


----------



## lil_ben (Mar 4, 2008)

wow there awsome


----------



## S.I.D (Mar 4, 2008)

i like the one furtherst to the right


----------



## Brettix (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful pics mate,never get tired of looking at gecko's.


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

Brettix said:


> Beautiful pics mate,never get tired of looking at gecko's.


 
Thanks.

I did go of the geckos for awhile, but saw too many nice pics of them so i got them again.

(BTW love the pics you just put up)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah i know,Brettix im just like you i love geckos.they are so cute.If i get my reptile licence they are the first on my list,especially the leaf tails, they are my fav. If anyone is breeding this year maybe during Oct-ish let me know.


----------



## arbok (Mar 4, 2008)

loving the yellow ones !


----------



## Lozza (Mar 4, 2008)

Brettix said:


> Beautiful pics mate,never get tired of looking at gecko's.


lol same - I love gex 

nice pics - very cute!


----------



## Rocket (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks froglet. Any actual pics of the enclosure? Sorry, I love laevissimus!


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

arbok said:


> loving the yellow ones !


 
The pics of the yellow one is only one animal

Would Love to see some other gecko pics :0)


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mine*

These are my Gecko's. I love em, so cute


----------



## Brock Lobster (Mar 4, 2008)

You picked up some real lookers Froglet


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

*Even more pics*

Can You spot the odd one out? hahahaha


----------



## arbok (Mar 4, 2008)

that one in the middle is looking a bit sus.... 

hey btw is your yellow one laevissmas? (bah probs spelt wrong!) or is it levis levis?


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

arbok said:


> that one in the middle is looking a bit sus....
> 
> hey btw is your yellow one laevissmas? (bah probs spelt wrong!) or is it levis levis?


 
Its a laevissimus (male)


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 4, 2008)

Got to love Geckos...

Some of my babies....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks MRS I

Absolutley love your bubs


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 4, 2008)

Just a couple more ...cause they are so cute !!

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> These are my Gecko's. I love em, so cute


 
Just too cute for words

thanks for sharing


----------



## froglet (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Just a couple more ...cause they are so cute !!
> 
> Mrs I
> 
> xxx


 
Very nice Mrs I


----------



## Brock Lobster (Mar 4, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Just a couple more ...cause they are so cute !!
> 
> Mrs I
> 
> xxx


 
Those U.milli are beautiful!


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 4, 2008)

aww cute


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish i had geckos, my dads friend has heaps of geckos but he never sells them.His son got most of them but i'd love some leaf tails because we get them all the time because we live near the bush.We dont just get geckos, we get goannas, wallabies, blind snakes, foxes and millions of frogs in our pool. And talk about insects,scorps, centipedes, millipedes(i keep em) praying matises(i keep 2 of em)ANd the biggest FUNNEL WEBS ever!!!

RedEyeGirl


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

*Laevissimus tub*



Rocket said:


> Thanks froglet. Any actual pics of the enclosure? Sorry, I love laevissimus!


 
Heres pics (dodgy ones sorry) of the Laevissimus set-up


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 5, 2008)

Gecko's Rock!
Love all the pics and would love to see some more pics of froglets avatar (and maybe just a bitof info on them too  ) and love the spiny tails Mrs I! (what are you feeding them, they look so healthy, and some told me you should not feed live meal worms to animals....true or false? and i hope im allowed to ask questions in this thread)

Ill try to get some pic of my S/W spiny tail gecko tonight, he just shed too. Now everyone fingers crossed and wish with me 'Work camera Work Camera!!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 5, 2008)

I feed my guys small crickets and sometimes roaches, dusted every 2nd feed.

They get misted every 2nd day or so.

And are spoilt rotten.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL... i find nothing wrong with spoiling your babies. Daily i spoil 1 gecko, 10 canaries, dog, cat, 2 siamese fighters, 8 freshwater fish and three humans ( 11mnths, 23yr and 25 yrold) wow it seems like alot when i write it down. 
Thanks for the info mrs I


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

More of the marmorata bubs

Has anyone got some pics of Oedura tryoni?

Thanks

Megan


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

No but I have O.castelnaui if your interested?


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 5, 2008)

I will get some pics of them once they arrive, just waiting for this hot spell to pass before getting them.

Its too hot!

Just heard on the news its the hottest spell in march for 68 years !!

Was only 37.8 today !!

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

Rocket said:


> No but I have O.castelnaui if your interested?


 
Why not.


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I will get some pics of them once they arrive, just waiting for this hot spell to pass before getting them.
> 
> Its too hot!
> 
> ...


 
Glad im not over there.

Hope you wont be waiting too long


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

Well heres my male thinking 'You better get the hell away from me or your going to be missing that finger!'


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

Very Cute
Thanks rocket (got anymore pics)?


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

I have plenty of pics, what would you like to see Megan?


----------



## froglet (Mar 5, 2008)

You want the whole list?

Knob tails, thick tails
marmoata, tryoni
ringtails
Pretty much anything


----------



## Rocket (Mar 5, 2008)

Here you go Megan.
Meet my gravid female Ring-tailed gecko, female WA O.marmorata, WA marmorata hatchies and my female U.milii.

Are you finding that the N.laevissimus is as hard to care for as everybody makes out? Or is just the breeding and raising the young that makes it tricky?


----------



## froglet (Mar 6, 2008)

The N.laemissimus is not proving to be that difficult to look after at the moment. he can be a bit skitish. i think most of the trouble arises with the breeing aspect of the species.
At the moment i dont really have plans to find a mate for him. maybe one day.


----------



## froglet (Mar 6, 2008)

Any one else want to share some pics???


----------



## froglet (Mar 7, 2008)

*New pics*

Took a few more pics of this little guy tonite


----------



## Rocket (Mar 7, 2008)

What locale O.marmorata are they Megan? Interested in any WA O.marmorata ?


----------



## arbok (Mar 7, 2008)

heres some of my castelnaui! gotta love the little buggers!!! 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2315703689/" title="peek by mccarthypaul85, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2095/2315703689_8dd76b3aee_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="peek" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2315703961/" title="crunch by mccarthypaul85, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3018/2315703961_02343aa199_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="crunch" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2316512830/" title="cuties by mccarthypaul85, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2192/2316512830_018e07d781_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="cuties" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2315703031/" title="munch by mccarthypaul85, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/2315703031_beff7f890b_m.jpg" width="240" height="180" alt="munch" /></a>


----------



## arbok (Mar 7, 2008)

grrr how does this work!


----------



## arbok (Mar 7, 2008)

ok got it now lol


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ,

Great Pics everyone,..

Thought I would share a few of mine, 
Although I need to take some new pics as these are from last year ,.

Asper Pair


Male Asper


Amyae


Hatchie N Levis



These little critters are stealing all my money!,.. but they are worth it 


Keep the pics coming


----------



## arbok (Mar 7, 2008)

love em!
and yes my bank keeps taking fatal blows


Gecko :) said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Great Pics everyone,..
> 
> ...


----------



## froglet (Mar 8, 2008)

Rocket said:


> What locale O.marmorata are they Megan? Interested in any WA O.marmorata ?


 
The Marmorata are Alice Springs locale.
Would be interested in wa locales *however *i gotta save all my money for my up coming holidays


----------



## froglet (Mar 8, 2008)

Divine creatures you have.

Pity we cant have them in vic:x

My guys dont steal as much money off me thank god.

thanks for sharing



Gecko :) said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Great Pics everyone,..
> 
> ...


 
Anyone else want to share??


----------



## froglet (Mar 8, 2008)

Very Cute Arbok
Love the third pic




arbok said:


> ok got it now lol


----------

